# Baby chicks



## ElderlyAcres (Nov 12, 2012)

I live in Boaz, AL and expect a hatch this weekend. If anyone is interested and live in my area I will have Black Copper Marans, Columbian Wyandottes, and Dominiques for sale. Contact me here on the forum and I will supply further information.


----------

